# Qué brokers online aconsejais para invertir en bolsa?



## liderrojo (5 Ago 2010)

Voy a iniciarme a invertir en bolsa, y queria pediros consejo acerca de un borker para invertir por Internet.

Empezaré con unos 2000 ó 3000 euros, a poner en un par de empresas. Las operaciones que pretendo hacer son a corto plazo (no prentedo dejar el dinero mucho tiempo), y en principio prentendo jugar en el mercado español (IBEX 35).

Cuáles me aconsejais, teniendo en cuenta por ejemplo la seguridad y los costes?


pd: cualquier comentario es agradecido, pero no pongais cosas como "te van a desplumar" o similares, que para eso siempre hay tiempo ienso:


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2010)

Hola pompero 

Antes te han comentado que te pasaras por el hilo del ibex, aqui lo tienes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...72-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-agosto-2010-a.html

alli nos reunimos los ludopatas 

Con que quieres operar? Futuros, acciones, opciones, indices ..? Con que frecuencia vas a operar? Que tipo de operaciones vas a hacer: largo plazo, medio, intradia ...? Segun las necesidades hay mejores brokers que otros.

Saludos y bienvenido

PD: Te van a desplumar 8:


----------



## liderrojo (5 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hola pompero
> 
> Antes te han comentado que te pasaras por el hilo del ibex, aqui lo tienes:
> 
> ...



Bien, pues quiero operar con acciones; en el IBEX 35, y a corto plazo, es decir no creo que tenga la acción en la misma empresa mas de un mes.

Lo de que me van a desplumar... hombre, supongo que al principio algo perderé, pero como dice un amigo, el conocimiento es lo único que importa. De toda formas voy a leer diriamente diarios tipo expansión, cinco días y demás. Y procuraré aprender de mis errores, claro...


----------



## debianita (5 Ago 2010)

liderrojo dijo:


> Bien, pues quiero operar con acciones; en el IBEX 35, y a corto plazo, es decir no creo que tenga la acción en la misma empresa mas de un mes.
> 
> Lo de que me van a desplumar... hombre, supongo que al principio algo perderé, pero como dice un amigo, el conocimiento es lo único que importa. De toda formas voy a leer diriamente diarios tipo expansión, cinco días y demás. Y procuraré aprender de mis errores, claro...




La prensa salmón es un engañabobos. En que vas a basar tus entradas? En analisis técnico? Quieres operar con cortos? Quieres apalancamiento?

Brokers hay muchos desde ing, renta4, interdin, bankinter ... ING está bien porque no te cobran comision de custodia, además creo que hacen una promoción de bono de operaciones gratis. Para empezar pienso que es lo suyo, si te vas a meter en CFDs o futuros sin tener experiencia tu cuenta tenderá a 0 exponencialmente.

Saludos


----------



## liderrojo (5 Ago 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La prensa salmón es un engañabobos. En que vas a basar tus entradas? En analisis técnico? Quieres operar con cortos? Quieres apalancamiento?
> 
> Brokers hay muchos desde ing, renta4, interdin, bankinter ... ING está bien porque no te cobran comision de custodia, además creo que hacen una promoción de bono de operaciones gratis. Para empezar pienso que es lo suyo, si te vas a meter en CFDs o futuros sin tener experiencia tu cuenta tenderá a 0 exponencialmente.
> 
> Saludos



En la bolsa muchas veces se actúa de manera psicológica. Como siempre, se compra la acción en función a ciertas expectativas (puesto que la misma economía se basa en ellas).

En principio quiero ir actuar de manera psicológica; si me va mal, tendré que ir al análisis técnico. 

Y lo de la prensa, pues lo quiero para ver los sectores con mas movimiento y como una fuente mas de información.

Y sí, en los CFD y futuros no voy a entrar; en esos se que voy a perder rápido el dinero.

Miraré detalladamente los que me has comentado!!


----------



## inver (5 Ago 2010)

Yo te recomiendo Interactive Brokers.


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Ago 2010)

No sé mucho del tema, pero están los dos opuestos:

* ING: Te cobra mucho por compra y venta de acciones, pero no te cobra nada ni por custodia ni por compra de dividendos. Vamos, que son ideales para comprar acciones con el propósito no de obtener beneficios a corto, sino de pillar dividendos.

* Oficinadirecta (el banco online del Banco pastor): No cobran nada (salvo el canon de bolsa) por compra y venta de acciones; en cambio, sí por custodia y pago de dividendos. Es decir, buenos si quieres justo lo contrario: comprar y vender incluso em operaciones intradía. ¡Ah! Para que no te cobren, tienes que tener la nómina con ellos.

Yo tengo un poco invertido con ING porque pretendo pillar dividendos. Eso sí, las herramientas de ING son una puta mierda. Si quieres saber cuál es la cotización en tiempo real tienes que recurrir a otras páginas. Yo consulto ecobolsa (que requiere registro, pero es gratuito) para el ibex y forexpros.es para empresas extranjeras.

Las herramientas de oficinadirecta las desconozco.


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2010)

Ahorro.com tampoco está mal, comisiones comedidas y tiempo real y gráficos para Ibex, futuros y ETFs del ibex.

https://www.ahorro.com/acnet/userdata/apertura/inicio.acnet


----------



## picor (7 Ago 2010)

Para invertir con esas cantidades mejor te buscas un buen fondo de inversión con el buscador de fondos de morningstar.es y cuando consideres que es buen momento para entrar compras. Cuando consideres que es buen momento para salir vendes.

Por cierto, ya puestos a pedir, que hay de bueno para contratar ETF'S on line ::???


----------



## ferengi (7 Ago 2010)

Con lo que ha subido ultimamente, jugar a corto lo veo absurdo...


----------



## Useem (7 Ago 2010)

sin duda... www.etrade.com


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Dic 2010)

Por tanto, en la relación o razón de valor en que la levita actúa como equivalente del lienzo, la forma levita es considerada como forma del valor. El valor de la mercancía lienzo se expresa, por consiguiente, en la materialidad corpórea de la mercancía levita; o lo que es lo mismo, el valor de una mercancía se expresa en él valor de uso de otra. Considerado como valor de uso, el lienzo es un objeto materialmente distinto de la levita, pero considerado como valor es algo "igual a la levita" y que presenta, por tanto, la misma fisonomía de ésta. Esto hace que revista una forma de valor distinta de su forma natural. En su identidad con la levita se revela su verdadera naturaleza como valor, del mismo modo que el carácter carneril del cristiano se revela en su identidad con el cordero de Dios.
Por tanto, todo lo que ya nos había dicho antes el análisis de valor de la mercancía nos lo repite ahora el propio lienzo, al trabar contacto con otra mercancía, con la mercancía levita. Lo que ocurre es que el lienzo expresa sus ideas en su lenguaje peculiar, en el lenguaje propio de una mercancía. Para decir que el trabajo, con¬siderado en abstracto, como trabajo humano, crea su propio valor, nos dice que la levita, en lo que tiene de común con él o, lo que tanto da, en lo que tiene de valor, está formada por el mismo trabajo que el lienzo. Para decir que su sublime materialización de valor no se confunde con su tieso cuerpo de lienzo, nos dice que el valor presenta la forma de una levita y que por tanto él, el lienzo, con-siderado como objeto de valor, se parece a la levita como un huevo a otro huevo. Diremos incidentalmente que el lenguaje de las mercancías posee también, aparte de estos giros talmúdicos, otras muchas maneras más o menos correctas de expresarse. Así por ejemplo, la expresión alemana Wertsein expresa con menos fuerza que el verbo latino valere, valer, valoir, como la equiparación de la mercancía B a la mercancía A es la expresión propia de valor de ésta. Paris vaut bien une messe! (9)


----------



## gamba (21 Dic 2010)

¿Alguna recomendación para ETFs de USA?


----------



## runner (6 Dic 2012)

Vuelvo a subir este tema. 

Estoy buscando un broker para hacer intradías en el e-mini del Nasdaq. Por lo que estoy viendo, los brokers españoles de 6 USD para arriba por operación. 

He estado mirando Interactive Brokers, si no me equivoco las comisiones son de unos 2 USD por operación, pero piden mínimo 25.000 USD por day trading, ¿verdad? Es que ... todavía no llego a esas cantidades. 

¿Alguien conoce un broker del que se pueda operar en el e-mini del Nasdaq con unas comisiones razonables y sin necesidad de tener 25.000 USD en cuenta?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## jcfdez (7 Dic 2012)

Tradestation


----------

